# Pics of my 98 SE-R



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Go to www.FroggyStyle.nismo.org to see the pics..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

It looks nice. The color is different, but it screams HEY LOOK AT ME! And I dont dig the wing. I like how it has the color of the car, but it looks custom made (which it is) with the brackets. I like the kid and how you got rid of the lines on the sides and got the NSX air duct in there. And youre one of the first people that has done a 240 light swap onto a 200. It looks pretty neat. Your pics need to be a little bigger, not resized like that, it doesnt look good, being pixely and cut up like that. Other than that, its defenitely a show car, and custom made.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its not my style of color, and not my wing. . but i can DEFINETALY give props to u and your car for putting the time and effort into making it look tight

keep it up


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the color aint my cup of tea but very good work on it.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice "hood pins"


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I see you also have the infamous Ninja Car Sentra in your crew. Weve all seen it before, here a lot more shots of it. So I guess Ninja Car thought they could send the right parts for one persons car, and that was enough for their compnay, cause they sure suck now.

http://www.teamvaritec.com/Members/Six/Six.html


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the color. And the front end. 
Wings never bothered me if they were done right, and yours was.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Real nice car, from a distance looks good, i'd like to see the headlights up close. THe color is crazy, I actually really like that color (also a fan of that green M3 color).


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nismotuner... dont u also own a red 200SX se?? with the same vader kit right? hows that car doing?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

yEa...wut ever happen to that one Jay?


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

your car looks awesome. while the green does scream "LOOK AT ME" everything about your car looks balanced, even the spoiler doesn't stand out too much like the other aluminum satellite kind or the supra ones i normally see.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Woo, that looks sweet, I like the kouki headlight conversion. Awesome kit, awesome bodywork, and very well rounded for a show car.


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Woo, that looks sweet, I like the kouki headlight conversion. Awesome kit, awesome bodywork, and very well rounded for a show car. *


ditto


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

oh, but the kouki was the last version of the S13, and it didn't come out in the US. The headlights look more like the 97 240SX, hehe. just correcting


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the props. Lets see if I can anser all the questions. Starting with the wing. It is a Skyline R-34 GT-S wing with the stock mounting brackets removed and I made my own. Next the headlights are 98 S-14 (240sx). The paint started as Kawasaki green then got 5 stage pearl added then a yellow candy coat, I wanted it to stand out and break necks (and it does), Things have changed already and I will be posting better quality pics on my team website, www.TeamVaritec.com hopefully within the next too weeks, but for now this is all I have. It is a show car but under the hood lurks the SR20DE, I am working on the motor now, and should be in the mid 13's by next month. And finally I did have the red Invader 200sx as well, but I traded it for a Pathfinder about a month ago, I just lost the love for the car due to the weak GA16DE That is why I bought the SE-R.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

thats the first b14 ive seen w/ '98 s14 projectors..very nice & aggressive


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

only thing i would lose would be the z3 fenders and prolly repaint it copper pearl or a nice pewter metallic.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice ride btw. good choice with the se-r

Ben


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

so what are your plans to get it into the 13s?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

nismotuner said:


> * And finally I did have the red Invader 200sx as well, but I traded it for a Pathfinder about a month ago, I just lost the love for the car due to the weak GA16DE That is why I bought the SE-R. *


Yea I feel the same exact way with my 98' GA. When ever I get my hands a good deal for a 95 and up SER, I'm trading in my GA in a heart beat!!!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

so what are your plans to get it into the 13s?


I am hopeing to get into the 13's, don't know if it will work or not.
I have a CAI, Header, and 50 shot. probably lookin like 14's, until I can get a clutch JWT ECU upgrade,Exhaust and Cams. Then its going turbo, wich should bring me to the 12's and if I am lucky maybe even a mid to high 11.. But thats a long ways away. So for now I am shootin for the 13's N/A. (other than the nitrous)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I see you also have the infamous Ninja Car Sentra in your crew. Weve all seen it before, here a lot more shots of it. So I guess Ninja Car thought they could send the right parts for one persons car, and that was enough for their compnay, cause they sure suck now.
> 
> http://www.teamvaritec.com/Members/Six/Six.html *


....tuner your ride really looks good although I di always like your red one.....the headlight conversion is Beautiful--makes the front look much BETTA!!!...

Yo and I dont mean to mess up your thread but your boy Sixx has our boy Sean's (1CLNB14) exact hood set-up.....


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i totally dig the body kit, spoiler, and the headlights

i personally do not like the color but its not my car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *....tuner your ride really looks good although I di always like your red one.....the headlight conversion is Beautiful--makes the front look much BETTA!!!...
> 
> Yo and I dont mean to mess up your thread but your boy Sixx has our boy Sean's (1CLNB14) exact hood set-up.....
> 
> ...


 holy crap, I was wondering if that was Sean's car or Sixx's...

Sixx's car looked slightly different than that last time I saw it, but everything he's done recently just immitates Sean's car.

oh, and don't forget the front bumper, the pearl paint, the dark wheels, the projectors, and it looks like he lost the wing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

kat240 said:


> *oh, but the kouki was the last version of the S13, and it didn't come out in the US. The headlights look more like the 97 240SX, hehe. just correcting    *


 Zenki = 95-96 240/silvia, Kouki = 97-98 240/silvia.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

No that is definately not Sean's car, and Six did not copy him, Six had the Omega front first, black housing projector's, and the 4 stage pearl paint a good 2 to 3 years before Sean did, As for the hood Sean has OEM Carbon fiber painted and Six has Predator 6 vent Carbon painted. Six's was being painted before Sean even posted pics of his with the hood painted. So there is no copying done here guys. You need to understand that they have the same car and basically the same taste in aftermarket parts, and when they only offer so many different parts for the B-14 your gonna end up with the same shit. I have the same sides and rear as Six, ( and almost every other B-14 with a kit) but I did not copy anyone.. Anyway they are 2 totaly different cars and they both kick ass, and are very distinguishable if you look at them, after all Six's is about 8 inches wider than Sean's. Besides we are all in the same game here guys. Sorry got off topic back to my car now, and thanks for all the props it means alot to here it after loosing best Nissan at a recent show to a Maxima with a lip kit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay, your car looks very nice. 


OFF TOPIC:
A couple things to note.
Six has had the pearl paint for quite a bit longer than I have, and his pearl is much more obvious than mine. I do not have stealth headlights/corners.
We both picked up the Omega front at about the same time.
As far as the hood goes, I had mine painted in Feb. of 2003, and I took it public in March at Import Motion. It's not like were the first people to do this to a carbon-fiber hood either. Many, many other tuners did this long before us.
It's really no big deal, as Jay said, there are only so many things available for our cars to begin with. We are all going to end up with some similar styles here and there. 
I agree that both are very nice, and have strong/weak areas. I can imagine that both of us plan on addressing those weak areas in the seasons to come.


But this thread is about Jay's sreamin' green machine!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Good to here from ya Sean, Thanks for backing what I said. I was hopping that nobody exspecially you would take it the wrong way. After all, we are all on the same team here team Nissan, and we need to start showin these Honda boys there is more to life than a Honda. Nissan for life.....


----------



## Nxtasy (Aug 9, 2003)

Looking good Jay, I must say, it looks even better in person! This is Josh by the way, I just signed up here, I usually chill on sr20de forum. Anyways, amazing work, and I'll see you next week!

Josh


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Good to here from you Josh see ya Friday...


----------



## Redrocket (Mar 20, 2003)

hey your car looks really good. i realy realy like the s14 lights how many different mods did you have to do to get that to work out. i would love to do that with my car. i really like the s14 lights. just wanted to know what kind of work i would be looking at doing. if not the s14 i would really like the three projector s13 lights.
good looking car again.
thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Car looks awsome... and the paint for some reason.. is a sexy show car color.

Only suggestion, is that if you keep the wing, lower it, so it's not so high up


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Basically to get the S-14's to fit I had to remove the stock core support, there was literally nothing but the top piece(with the wiring harness in it) and the area that the impact bumper bolts too. Then I made some brackets for the S-14's and welded in a new core support around the brackets. Needless too say it was a project. "Next topic" I am trying to find some adjustable brackets to replace my custom ones. and they will be smaller.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

nice car but the wing is not working but overall good job


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I have to admit i never liked wings but that ride of yours looks great with it.LLovin that car overall


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Hood?*

How did you get the hood to fit? did you have to cut it, and reshape is or what?


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I had to ad about a 4 inch extension to it.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

Everyday i see the same old colors, red, blue, white, silver...it's not everyday you see a green car like that. I love it, it's so different which is good. I've never been a fan of the big spoiler but somehow you pulled it off, nice work. That's one sick ride, i can't think of anything I'd change.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Car looks real good, body kit, color and everything...wing is a lil too big and that Tach is like the size of a basketball but to each his own.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MORE PIX!!!!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I have more pics I am just trynig to get them from my friend, they were taken with his digital camera.


----------

